# Leaking Trunk



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine was leaking around the right taillight and have seen other report theirs were leaking from the same location. 

Soaked EVERYTHING when it rained.


----------



## advoutlander (May 10, 2013)

I just went on a 30 min interstate trip in the rain and there is water on the left side. The right side is dry. It does not look like the taillight is leaking.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

advoutlander said:


> I just went on a 30 min interstate trip in the rain and there is water on the left side. The right side is dry. It does not look like the taillight is leaking.


Mine leaks on the left side as well. It's the seam in the sheet metal around the tail light, not the tail light itself.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ah yeah, "body seal/seam."


----------



## advoutlander (May 10, 2013)

XtremeRevolution, did you have to remove the bumper to access the seam?

Jblackburn, reads like it is the bottom seam that runs along the bumper. 

Where can I get the service manual for the cruze?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

advoutlander said:


> XtremeRevolution, did you have to remove the bumper to access the seam?
> 
> Jblackburn, reads like it is the bottom seam that runs along the bumper.
> 
> ...


I'm fairly certain mine leaks at the seam behind the rear tail light on the drivers side, not behind the bumper.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

In early production years, there was an issue of these seams not being fully sealed or caulked at assembly time. It was fixed at the factory as it was likely a procedure issue. This sounds more like seam caulk failure. When my old '97 Civic got rear ended, the trunk leaked after the repairs. Took it back to the body shop and they put a worker in the trunk with a drop light and then sprayed high pressure water all over the back end until he saw where the water was entering the trunk. Just a thought.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> In early production years, there was an issue of these seams not being fully sealed or caulked at assembly time. It was fixed at the factory as it was likely a procedure issue. This sounds more like seam caulk failure. When my old '97 Civic got rear ended, the trunk leaked after the repairs. Took it back to the body shop and they put a worker in the trunk with a drop light and then sprayed high pressure water all over the back end until he saw where the water was entering the trunk. Just a thought.


Yep, that's what they did with mine.

At the time, the car was covered in snow and it was near 0 outside. When it warmed up above freezing, water everywhere.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

advoutlander said:


> XtremeRevolution, did you have to remove the bumper to access the seam?
> 
> Jblackburn, reads like it is the bottom seam that runs along the bumper.
> 
> ...


I initially thought it was the bumper (it is slightly depressed in the middle where I set something heavy on it at Ikea), but from their description, I don't think so.


----------



## advoutlander (May 10, 2013)

Update: So the trunk is still leaking, this is ridiculous. I removed all the trunk trim, removed the taillight and I do not believe it is coming from there. To be on the same side I added automotive rtv sealant around the holes. I strongly believe it is coming from the drivers side rear quarter between the double skin sheet metal, in front of the plastic baffle. I am contacting GM, regardless of being out of the warranty, this is obviously a manufacturing defect that many people are experiencing.


----------



## advoutlander (May 10, 2013)

Ok so GM customer care looked into the problem somewhat, there are no recalls. They contacted my local dealer and wanted me to bring the car in. However the impression I got was that I was going to be charged to diagnose the problem. 

I decided to remove the rear bumper and examine anywhere water could be coming in. I added RTV around the baffles. However I found where the inner rear quarter metal meets the trunk metal had seam sealant that was hollow and crumbled in my fingers.

I removed the bad sealant and reapplied rtv to these areas. 2 months later after many many heavy rainstorms, it is bone dry.


----------



## curt52544 (Jul 24, 2015)

The section where you found the answer to your problem, was that spot under your bumper or by the wheel well? I'm having the same issue and I can see where water has been between the two pieces of metal, on the inside of the trunk.


----------



## PrettyBirdBlueEyes54 (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow, 34,000 km from new, 2012 Chevy Cruze, just had to bail out the trunk. Back seat are wet. Looks like it has been going on for sometime. I rarely drive it. How did you get yours fixed? p.s. until this I was very happy with the vehicle.


----------

